# Use case for Using Both CC and Classic



## happygun (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all, now both versions have been out for some time, have any use cases been found for using both systems in parallel?

I'm a longtime lightroom user and am currently using classic with cloud sync.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 3, 2018)

Right now, I am using both in parallel, but not in the way Adobe designed them,
I have a DSLR , a Canon 80D, as my primary camera along with a number of lenses. It does not have built in GPS
I have a Apple 6 iPhone. Not a great camera, but it is always with me and has GPS.

When I am out shooting with the Canon, I'll often take a shot or two with the phone, especially if I am hiking or changing locations.
I then have a GPS record of where I was. I just download those from LR Classic sync'd photos into the folder where my Canon shots are.
Since I have aligned the internal clocks, the photos are aligned in time. And if I desire, I can just copy the GPS location into the Canon shots.

Yesterday I stated a new personal project - shooting macros of nature while I was out hiking in one of my favorite places. This will go on for a while as seasons change.
I then shot a lot of phone photos - both to record the location and to document the more full size view of what I was shooting with the macro lens.
But I don't really spend any time in post process with LR CC. Generally a simple crop and an auto tune in the field.


----------



## happygun (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Jimmy - i also have taken photos with my iPhone to track location and use Lightroom CC on my phone to import to lightroom classic in my desktop.

Is there any point or use case in using lightroom CC on the desktop alongside classic?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2018)

Having both Lightrooms on the same machine seems pointless to me. Maybe if you want to upload originals to the cloud to have them available in one of the LRCC apps? Otherwise, I struggle.

Possibly, but only possibly... LRCC could be running on a second computer when you're away. It's just LRMobile running on your laptop.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 3, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> Having both Lightrooms on the same machine seems pointless to me. Maybe if you want to upload originals to the cloud to have them available in one of the LRCC apps? Otherwise, I struggle.


Well, if you always want originals in the cloud, and (mostly) always want to edit in Classic, you can use both on the same machine and ingest in CC, and edit in Classic?

Note I'm not advocating that, just suggesting a possible rationale.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> Well, if you always want originals in the cloud, and (mostly) always want to edit in Classic, you can use both on the same machine and ingest in CC, and edit in Classic?
> 
> Note I'm not advocating that, just suggesting a possible rationale.


Yeah, I did something like that to get my originals up there, but other than that there's no real need to use both on the same system. Using LRCC on my other system can sometimes be useful though.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 3, 2018)

I have it on the same machine as I do Classic. I am hoping that a new version will allow me to rename the files in LR CC consistent with what I can do in Classic, and have it stick through the cloud before I download into the folders with my DSLR.
As I pointed out in another thread here, if I rename them in Classic, the new name doesn't make it back to the cloud.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> As I pointed out in another thread here, if I rename them in Classic, the new name doesn't make it back to the cloud.



It should do. It does every time I test it.


----------



## happygun (Feb 4, 2018)

thanks all. cant see any use for me at the moment so will be uninstalling.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 4, 2018)

Re renaming - I'll test again. I probably haven't retested it since v1.0 
V 1.1 must have fixed it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> Re renaming - I'll test again. I probably haven't retested it since v1.0
> V 1.1 must have fixed it.


Let me know if you still have a problem, just in case you're uncovering a bug.


----------

